# Back Pain After Bench Press



## Turbolag (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey guys, question about my back. I had my test day for bench last Frday. I try to arch as much as I can. On my final attempt that I missed, my back felt like it got into a bind.... It's hard to explain. Anyway, since then at about the middle portion of my back it feels stiff when I try to posture back when I'm standing. No pain when sitting. If I push on the area in just the right spot it's sore. Almost like it's bruised. I don't think it's a disc or anything, but it's uncomfortable and I was just wondering if anyone had some ideas?

I'm gonna take a week off from the gym. I also irritated my low back squatting this past Thursday, so I'm taking at least a week off and I'm gonna do rehab everyday.

For rehab I'm gonna do this:

The McGill big 3 (planks, side planks, McGill sit-ups, Bird dog)

Reverse hyper extensions off of a box with no weight. Just Bodyweight.

A PSOAS stretch

Align my low back with the foam roller

And use the inversion table.

Any other suggestions or critiques on my rehab? Or any idea what the stiffness is in the mid back?

Thanks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 4, 2016)

U wear a belt when u bench? If I arch without a belt I get the same type of aches in my back. A belt helps me.


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 4, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U wear a belt when u bench? If I arch without a belt I get the same type of aches in my back. A belt helps me.



Yes sir I do wear a belt. I started wearing one again a couple months ago I think.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2016)

Taking a week off is exactly the wrong thing to do. Don't make an excuse to sit out turbs.

When you set up check your feet. If one is set back further than the other and you drive with the legs it will twist your back.

Also think about expanding and arching the upper back. Not the mid to lower


----------



## snake (Jun 5, 2016)

Any chance that Thursday squat was also a single? Did you workout yesterday? 

This is just me talking here but layoff the singles. As POB said, you should check your form. I can say that I have shit for an arch but singles can raise hell on my back so I kind of know what you feel like. If I decided to take off I would do nothing. Just pop some Naproxen for 2-3 days and let the body rest.


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 5, 2016)

snake said:


> Any chance that Thursday squat was also a single? Did you workout yesterday?
> 
> This is just me talking here but layoff the singles. As POB said, you should check your form. I can say that I have shit for an arch but singles can raise hell on my back so I kind of know what you feel like. If I decided to take off I would do nothing. Just pop some Naproxen for 2-3 days and let the body rest.



This was on my dynamic day. It was 10 sets X 2 reps @75% of training max.

I think I'm just gonna take a couple days to rest. I know POB said I shouldn't but I just need a couple days. Still gonna do rehab for my low back, but no weights. 

Just not sure how to treat the tightness in my mid/low back. I think I might try ice and see how that does.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> This was on my dynamic day. It was 10 sets X 2 reps @75% of training max.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna take a couple days to rest. I know POB said I shouldn't but I just need a couple days. Still gonna do rehab for my low back, but no weights.
> 
> Just not sure how to treat the tightness in my mid/low back. I think I might try ice and see how that does.



Dammit turbo... rest and ice is the worst thing you can do for a little strain. Work the muscle. Do rounded good mornings with just the bar for a lot of reps. Don't be a pussy and find whatever excuse you can to sit out.  You aren't injured. Just sore.


----------



## Dex (Jun 5, 2016)

You guys wear belts during bench? That must be so uncomfortable.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2016)

Dex said:


> You guys wear belts during bench? That must be so uncomfortable.



Actually a belt makes it more comfortable. We are putting are backs/bodies into a very weird position when we arch. A belt helps keep things tight and puts less strain on your lower back and erectors. For me at least.


----------

